
The Sky Is Falling: Oracle (Might) Want Your Money for Java SE in 2017 - mike_ivanov
https://dzone.com/articles/the-sky-is-falling-oracle-might-want-your-money-fo
======
zgramana
This article does a nice job of setting up a straw man and summarily knocking
it down. The original article on The Register states that the issue arises
with people using Java SE Advanced features without realizing they are
licensed separately from Java SE itself, particularly on Windows which
(according to that article) has one installer which installs both (thus making
it easy to inadvertently use JSE Advanced features).

~~~
mike_ivanov
The situation is not that simple. For example, the borderline between "general
computation" and "embedded" as it is defined by Oracle is not clear at all.

They say if your app controls some external "hardware", it makes your system
embedded. Does sending a command over a serial line to an actuator from a Java
app makes it embedded? Apparently yes. How about Bluetooth devices? A
joystick? Controlling a router?

Now, how about a rack stuffed with ARM units, are those embedded? They might
be quite easily, depending on how Oracle interprets it.

------
mike_ivanov
Supplemental reading:

* [http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/price-lists/java-...](http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/pricing/price-lists/java-embedded-price-list-1977272.pdf)

* [http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/embedded/embedded-se/...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/embedded/embedded-se/documentation/javase-embedded-faq-2043259.html#9)

------
CyberDildonics
Oracle: The anti king midas of companies

